# What is your favorite Bible?



## RJ Spencer (Nov 26, 2019)

I know that this has been asked on the Puritan Board before, but it's been almost two years since it was last asked and many new Bibles have come out since that time. 

I enjoy the ESV Thompson Chain, and the ESV single column large print journaling Bible. I can't wait till Crossway comes out with their ESV Credo Bible, it will be much more affordable than the other credo Bible.


----------



## B.L. (Nov 26, 2019)

The Premier Collection of Thomas Nelson’s NKJV Single-Column Reference Bible in brown goatskin. I received a copy this year from my wife when it was on sale and if I could only own one Bible this would be it.

Speaking of Thompson Chains, I noticed they ran another printing of the NKJV recently after that edition had been unavailable for quite sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Nov 26, 2019)

Allan NASB R-1...from a few years ago when they were still only 1" thick and in the highland goatskin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 26, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I know that this has been asked on the Puritan Board before, but it's been almost two years since it was last asked and many new Bibles have come out since that time.
> 
> I enjoy the ESV Thompson Chain, and the ESV single column large print journaling Bible. I can't wait till Crossway comes out with their ESV Credo Bible, it will be much more affordable than the other credo Bible.


Esv Study Bible
Reformed Study Bible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 26, 2019)

I love my E-Sword and And Bibles. I mostly use the KJV so my favorite hand held bible is my Westminster Edition or Reformation Heritage KJV.


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Nov 26, 2019)

The Westminster Reference Bible would have to be mine, I absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 26, 2019)

The 1599 Geneva Bible from Tolle Lege Press is by far my favourite - very good, direct translation and superb marginal/study notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 26, 2019)

I recently bought the Reformation Heritage KJV and has become my favorite Bible. For TR/MT/KJV preferred folks, I think this is the "it" Bible. However, I've been recommending it in general. The notes and articles offer helpful theological insights and a healthy dose of experiential Calvinism. The Bible also includes the creeds and confessions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm still searching. I had to hot glue my Westminster Reference Bible back together, and the soft calfskin isn't as pretty as it used to be. Not to mention that the marker ribbons are all frayed.

I'm looking for a bible with some durability, that won't look or feel shabby after 5 or 6 years!


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 26, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> I'm still searching. I had to hot glue my Westminster Reference Bible back together, and the soft calfskin isn't as pretty as it used to be. Not to mention that the marker ribbons are all frayed.
> 
> I'm looking for a bible with some durability, that won't look or feel shabby after 5 or 6 years!



Invest some money in an Allan, Shuyler, or the like: https://evangelicalbible.com/. 

You will want a Smith sewn binding. (The Reformation Heritage KJV is Smith sewn).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Connor Longaphie (Nov 26, 2019)

Thomas Nelson KJV premier edition. I just wish it came in a personal size


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 26, 2019)

Claudiu said:


> Invest some money in an Allan, Shuyler, or the like: https://evangelicalbible.com/.
> 
> You will want a Smith sewn binding. (The Reformation Heritage KJV is Smith sewn).


Claudiu, you don't understand--I want the quality WITHOUT having to pay for it. 

I'll probably get a CBP bible next. If that doesn't satisfy, I'll buckle and get an Allan Longprimer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 26, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Esv Study Bible
> Reformed Study Bible



I have both. Great Bibles!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 26, 2019)

I spend my work days flipping through a Bible, checking references, as I work. So I need books that will lie flat whatever passage I turn to and will fit in the usually cluttered space between my monitor and keyboard, with room to flip pages, no interference when I type, and print large enough to check with a glance. Oh, and cheap, since I could wear it out in about a year.

The best one I currently have is this NIV compact large print imitation leather book, surprisingly good on all counts. I'm not necessarily recommending the translation, but it's one of many I need to have on hand. The ESV I'm currently using is too big and overhangs my keyboard. I need to replace it with one more compact, since it's the translation I use most and I'm getting annoyed with the book. Or, I suppose I could clear more desk space...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 26, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Claudiu, you don't understand--I want the quality WITHOUT having to pay for it.
> 
> I'll probably get a CBP bible next. If that doesn't satisfy, I'll buckle and get an Allan Longprimer.



I want a CBP bible as well! What size are you looking to get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 26, 2019)

Claudiu said:


> I want a CBP bible as well! What size are you looking to get?


I'm looking at their Turquoise in cowhide: https://www.churchbiblepublishers.com/product/midsize-turquoise-reference-bible-signature-series/


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 26, 2019)

I really enjoy the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. I've recently started enjoying the KJV for my private study. I have a thinline ESV in raw leather for Lord's Days since that's the translation used at my local body. It's nice because the format is the same as the pew Bibles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 26, 2019)

Claudiu said:


> I recently bought the Reformation Heritage KJV and has become my favorite Bible. For TR/MT/KJV preferred folks, I think this is the "it" Bible. However, I've been recommending it in general. The notes and articles offer helpful theological insights and a healthy dose of experiential Calvinism. The Bible also includes the creeds and confessions!


Brother, this brings me great joy to hear. Your support is very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 26, 2019)

I have had the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible for a couple of years. I use it every day, and it is holding up very well. Considering the price, I'm very satisfied with the quality.

The Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible includes helpful introductions to each book and very useful notes. I also appreciate that included at the back are the creeds and confessions, as well as short historical summaries of Church history through the centuries.

The Bible that I bring to church every week is this one published by HarperCollins. It's nothing fancy, but as a handy Bible I'm very pleased with it. It has held up well against several years of being dragged everywhere. (It helps that I keep it in the cardboard case.) I love that it has black text throughout. It's also always on sale on the Book Depository, for whatever reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## User20004000 (Nov 26, 2019)

Recently acquired the Schuyler Quentel personal size Bible and for my wife, the Schuyler with Creeds and Confessions. Very pleased. https://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/schuyler-bibles/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 26, 2019)

I cannot decide on a single favorite, I have more than a few that fall in that classification. 
If anyone isn't aware of it, and is on Facebook, check out the group, 'Everything Bibles.' 
It, among other similar groups is a good place to find obscure editions you might be searching for. 
Good reviews on current premium Bibles as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Nov 27, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> I really enjoy the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. I've recently started enjoying the KJV for my private study. I have a thinline ESV in raw leather for Lord's Days since that's the translation used at my local body. It's nice because the format is the same as the pew Bibles.



Raw leather? You mean the cow is still attached? That's gotta be awkward.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## bookslover (Nov 27, 2019)

I have an ESV large print thinline edition, which I've used constantly since I bought it almost 5 years ago (February, 2015). The print is 10.5-point, which is very nice for my 67-year-old eyes.


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Nov 27, 2019)

Another shameless plug for the Reformation Heritage KJV! That beauty accompanied me on my last deployment, and I cannot say enough how wonderful it was to possess such a great study Bible while abroad. I guess this one became "the one" because there was a time where it was literally the only one I had available!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 27, 2019)

It would be a close tie between Allan's Longprimer and the Brevier Clarendon. For preaching, the Longprimer's text is bold, clear, and elegant. And for portability (_i.e._ small) with a typesetting that's easy on the eyes for pastoral visits and travel, the Brevier Clarendon is perfect.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 27, 2019)

I have decided that the next Bible I am going to get is the RL Allan ESV new classic readers edition silverline in Navy blue goatskin. I watch Bible reviews quite often of youtube and I have fallen hard for this Bible. 

https://www.bibles-direct.co.uk/products/view.php?id=386&c=85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 27, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> I'm looking at their Turquoise in cowhide: https://www.churchbiblepublishers.com/product/midsize-turquoise-reference-bible-signature-series/


I did not take you for a red letter man

I have had the below bible for while now. GREAT price and the quality, durability, and readability have been very satisfying:
https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-thinline-reference-leather-premier-collection/9780785220886/pd/220883?en=google&event=SHOP&kw=bibles-80-100|220883&p=1179710&dv=c&gclid=Cj0KCQiAn4PkBRCDARIsAGHmH3eHKlEHKo9coOSgMFKsXd93rW9jxH7lZuF7oz4bmuOrUglAArOWNAQaAj6oEALw_wcB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 27, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> I did not take you for a red letter man


Lol I'm not, but the Turquoise with top-grain cowhide only comes in a red letter. I could do black letter if I went with the calfskin, but I'd rather have the tougher leather. I can handle the red letter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 27, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Raw leather? You mean the cow is still attached? That's gotta be awkward.


It's really not. I like to read on the go. Now I just saddle up and there it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 27, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I know that this has been asked on the Puritan Board before, but it's been almost two years since it was last asked and many new Bibles have come out since that time.
> 
> I enjoy the ESV Thompson Chain, and the ESV single column large print journaling Bible. I can't wait till Crossway comes out with their ESV Credo Bible, it will be much more affordable than the other credo Bible.


I also still have a 1979Ryrie Bible, first leather Bible bought after saved, and is in morecean leather, never seen a Ryrie in that anywhere since!


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 27, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> I also still have a 1979Ryrie Bible, first leather Bible bought after saved, and is in morecean leather, never seen a Ryrie in that anywhere since!


Depending on which translation, and condition of course, there are people who would pay handsomely for that Ryrie. The NASB, and the NKJV particularly are sought after in fine condition.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm juggling two favorites right now- Allan Longprimer (KJV) and TBS Westminster Reference, Large Print. 

Allow me to plug the Westminster Large Print here... All of the references, calf skin cover and nice layout with a whopping 11.8 text font. The words jump out at you. Helpful as the eyes aren't what they once were. And surprisingly it isn't uncomfortably large. Not even as thick as the Longprimer, just slightly wider dimensions. For under $100 it's hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B.L. (Nov 27, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> I also still have a 1979Ryrie Bible, first leather Bible bought after saved, and is in morecean leather, never seen a Ryrie in that anywhere since!





JimmyH said:


> Depending on which translation, and condition of course, there are people who would pay handsomely for that Ryrie. The NASB, and the NKJV particularly are sought after in fine condition.



Wow. David, you need to sell that Ryrie to a wealthy dispensationalist and get yourself something nice. Sure beats taking a sharpie to your name in the presentation page and "accidentally" forgetting it under your pew at church.

Jimmy, is there a market for old Scofield Reference Bibles? Maybe I can pull mine off my "shelf of shame" in the dark corner of my basement and sell it with David's Ryrie in a lot auction.


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 27, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> Allow me to plug the Westminster Large Print here... All of the references, calf skin cover and nice layout with a whopping 11.8 text font. The words jump out at you. Helpful as the eyes aren't what they once were. And surprisingly it isn't uncomfortably large. Not even as thick as the Longprimer, just slightly wider dimensions. For under $100 it's hard to beat.



I agree! I’m very thankful for my Westminster Reference Bible, and I particularly appreciate the option to get the Psalms of David in Metre additionally in the back!


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 27, 2019)

smalltown_puritan said:


> I agree! I’m very thankful for my Westminster Reference Bible, and I particularly appreciate the option to get the Psalms of David in Metre additionally in the back!



I miss my Westminster. I need to get one again. Do you sing the psalms with accompaniment or some kind of aid?


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 27, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Wow. David, you need to sell that Ryrie to a wealthy dispensationalist and get yourself something nice. Sure beats taking a sharpie to your name in the presentation page and "accidentally" forgetting it under your pew at church.
> 
> Jimmy, is there a market for old Scofield Reference Bibles? Maybe I can pull mine off my "shelf of shame" in the dark corner of my basement and sell it with David's Ryrie in a lot auction.


 Funny you should ask, and interesting how different the same object can be viewed by one or another. My first Bible was a 'New' Scofield reference personal size. I still have it. All marked up from when I used to do that 40 years ago.

I was reading John MacArthur on 'how to study the Bible', and he mentioned that his first one was a .... wait for it ... New Scofield reference which he used until it fell completely apart. I mentioned to my pastor this past Lord's Day that it is interesting to hear J Mac quote Scripture.

He always does so in KJV English, though none of his study Bibles were published in the KJV, and last I heard he preaches from the NASB. 

I have a minty 1917 morocco bound Oxford Scofield nearly like new in the original box. I may someday put it up in an auction.


----------



## smalltown_puritan (Nov 27, 2019)

Claudiu said:


> I miss my Westminster. I need to get one again. Do you sing the psalms with accompaniment or some kind of aid?


I do not use any accompaniment, no; and my wife and I also sing Psalms in the evening without instruments.

Our congregation uses the Book of Psalms for Worship from Crown & Covenant - psalter.org is a great resource for that, and they have many of their recordings on Spotify.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 27, 2019)

I own quite a few Bibles and translations, but I always find myself going back to the ESV thinline, and I say unashamedly the NLT value large print slimline as well.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 27, 2019)

Schuyler NKJV, paragraph, single column, words of the HS in black. I am not a fan of the font for the digit "6", and I wish they didn't capitalize divine pronouns.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 27, 2019)

Jack K said:


> clear more desk space...



Hmm... not familiar with that concept


----------



## Saxon (Nov 27, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> I'm looking at their Turquoise in cowhide: https://www.churchbiblepublishers.com/product/midsize-turquoise-reference-bible-signature-series/



Thanks for sharing this! It may well end up becoming a gift for somebody I know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 27, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Wow. David, you need to sell that Ryrie to a wealthy dispensationalist and get yourself something nice. Sure beats taking a sharpie to your name in the presentation page and "accidentally" forgetting it under your pew at church.
> 
> Jimmy, is there a market for old Scofield Reference Bibles? Maybe I can pull mine off my "shelf of shame" in the dark corner of my basement and sell it with David's Ryrie in a lot auction.


That Bible has many personal notes in it, so will keep it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 27, 2019)

Saxon said:


> Thanks for sharing this! It may well end up becoming a gift for somebody I know...


Oh, you don't have to do that! But if you really want to, I won't turn it down!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 28, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I know that this has been asked on the Puritan Board before, but it's been almost two years since it was last asked and many new Bibles have come out since that time.
> 
> I enjoy the ESV Thompson Chain, and the ESV single column large print journaling Bible. I can't wait till Crossway comes out with their ESV Credo Bible, it will be much more affordable than the other credo Bible



What is my favorite Bible?
Why the ESV of course.

It has so many redeeming qualities. I love the gender-neutral approach. It's about time we got these girls as involved as boys in religion.

Plus, or should I say minus, there's a bunch of scary verses in the King James Bible that are not in the ESV. So I just plain sleep better at night.

Think how scary Mark 6:11 is with the following phrase, "Verily I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for Sodom and Gomorrha in the day of judgment, than for that city." Pretty scary stuff.

Then there's Mark 9 verses 44 and 46 where the warning adds these really scary words, "Where their worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched."
The phrase is repeated twice as if once wasn't enough. Scary.

Consider also Matthew 18:11. Oh, I forgot there is no verse 11 in the ESV. I'm glad to get some of this false teaching out of my head. In the King James version, verse 11 says, "For the Son of man is come to save that which was lost." And to think I liked that verse for so long.

In the good old days, Matthew 27:35 included the phrase, "that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, They parted my garments among them, and upon my vesture did they cast lots." Man, it's good to get some of this false teaching out of my mind where it's been bouncing around for 45 years.

Let's look at Luke 17:36. Oops, I forgot there is no more verse 36. It used to say, "Two men shall be in the field; the one shall be taken, and the other left." I sleep a lot better at night these days knowing that that verse is not part of the Bible.

Well, that's just a brief sample of why I like the ESV so much.

All joking aside, I am now reading the ESV cover to cover for the second time. It definitely has some benefits and explanations of some of the more obscure verses in the King James version. But every time I open it up, I mumble under my breath, _"I really don't like this translation."_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 28, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> What is my favorite Bible?
> Why the ESV of course.
> 
> All joking aside, I am now reading the ESV cover to cover for the second time. It definitely has some benefits and explanations of some of the more obscure verses in the King James version. But every time I open it up, I mumble under my breath, _"I really don't like this translation."_



I like the KJV as well. I only use three translations the KJV, ESV, and the NASB. I do think there is some benefit to reading the newer translations (ESV and NASB) such as inclusion of the dead sea scroll and other manuscripts that were found after the publishing of the KJV. Some say they struggle with the language found in the KJV, although I don't struggle with this at all. The church that I attend uses the ESV primarily so it is my go to translation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 28, 2019)

We all know that if you look at the original Hebrew for the phrase “The Word of the Lord” it literally means “The NKJV Translation”.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B.L. (Nov 28, 2019)

Until this month I had never read from the NKJV much. I was always primarily a KJV reader with a little bit of NIV and ESV mixed in. However, in just a few weeks time I've really grown to appreciate the NKJV. As a plus, there are some really high-quality options in this translation today, which didn't exist not too long ago.

I'm aware of the critique TBS has made available here, but I'm also aware there is no perfect translation and am content to absorb the points made and consider them as I read the NKJV. Though some may disagree, I find the marginal notes on the variant readings to be this translation's best feature.

I would encourage those who like me have little exposure to the NKJV to use BibleGateway to compare it against your preferred translation(s).

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Saxon (Nov 28, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Oh, you don't have to do that! But if you really want to, I won't turn it down!



 I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise!


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 29, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I know that this has been asked on the Puritan Board before, but it's been almost two years since it was last asked and many new Bibles have come out since that time.
> 
> I enjoy the ESV Thompson Chain, and the ESV single column large print journaling Bible. I can't wait till Crossway comes out with their ESV Credo Bible, it will be much more affordable than the other credo Bible.


I wish had bought the Niv Spirit of Reformation Bible years ago, but was Dispensational still at time.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 29, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> I wish had bought the Niv Spirit of Reformation Bible years ago, but was Dispensational still at time.


I picked up a clean hard back copy on Amazon relatively cheap a few years ago. The print is too small for comfortable reading, but the study notes/features are exceptional. So I use it for reference rather than reading, but I'm very glad to have it, and recommend it if you can find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 29, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> I picked up a clean hard back copy on Amazon relatively cheap a few years ago. The print is too small for comfortable reading, but the study notes/features are exceptional. So I use it for reference rather than reading, but I'm very glad to have it, and recommend it if you can find one at a reasonable price.


Book store was going out of business, and had real leather one for 40 dollars!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> I'm juggling two favorites right now- Allan Longprimer (KJV) and TBS Westminster Reference, Large Print.
> 
> Allow me to plug the Westminster Large Print here... All of the references, calf skin cover and nice layout with a whopping 11.8 text font. The words jump out at you. Helpful as the eyes aren't what they once were. And surprisingly it isn't uncomfortably large. Not even as thick as the Longprimer, just slightly wider dimensions. For under $100 it's hard to beat.



Thanks for that plug. I've been thinking of getting the Westminster Large Print. I haven't been able to get into the regular print, partly because the print is a little small for me, partly because it isn't bold enough, (which might otherwise offset that) and partly because the columns seem to be too narrow compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Wow. David, you need to sell that Ryrie to a wealthy dispensationalist and get yourself something nice. Sure beats taking a sharpie to your name in the presentation page and "accidentally" forgetting it under your pew at church.
> 
> Jimmy, is there a market for old Scofield Reference Bibles? Maybe I can pull mine off my "shelf of shame" in the dark corner of my basement and sell it with David's Ryrie in a lot auction.



With regard to David's Ryrie, Morocco isn't all that great, but it's probably great compared to what they've put out since then, which includes a lot of Bibles that don't even have sewn bindings. The paper in those of that vintage is probably much better than recent printings. Some of the ones I've seen in recent years have paper with a ton of ghosting. 

There is a market for old Scofields, but of course that is going to depend on what condition it is in and what features it has, such as the cover, whether or not it has art gilt, and so on. Black Letter might fetch more since all they print now is Red Letter. I wouldn't expect to get $100+ or maybe not even $50+ unless it is pristine and unless it is sealskin or something exotic like that. The paper in the older ones will typically be better than what they put out now, which would be one attraction.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm liking the Nelson NKJV Comfort Print Single-Column and am thinking of getting it in the Premier edition. I like the Schuyler Quentel too, but generally prefer something a little smaller for everyday use. The NKJV Preaching Bible is good too, but also a little big for everyday use.

When it comes to the KJV, I keep coming back to the Cambridge Concord, in my case the one printed by the Trinitarian Bible Society until recently. I think they called it the "Classic Original."

Every Reformed believer (and probably any who are the least bit Reformed-leaning) should have a Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible.

Over the past year, I've done some reading from the CSB. Two that I like in that version are the Single-Column Personal Size (although the covers are a bit dodgy) and the Spurgeon Study Bible.

I've got to say that there really isn't any ESV that I like, probably one reason why I haven't seriously considered reading it regularly in over a decade. There is always something with every one I look at that is a deal breaker. Either it is too big, too small, only available in red letter, bad paper, or something else.

In the NASB, it is the Side-Column Reference, which is one of my all time favorites in any translation.

Well, that's not exactly one, but it is what it is. If I had to pick one right now, it would probably be the NKJV Single-Column.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 29, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> Depending on which translation, and condition of course, there are people who would pay handsomely for that Ryrie. The NASB, and the NKJV particularly are sought after in fine condition.



Some may seek the NKJV Ryrie in just about any readable condition since they weren't printed for very long from what I understand.


----------



## B.L. (Dec 1, 2019)

As a PSA, Christianbook is running a fantastic "Cyber Monday" sale right now through 12/9. The NKJV I linked in post #2 is about $30 cheaper and available for less than $100 right now. Lots of good deals on dozens of others as well. 

Have a joyful Lord's Day everyone!


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2019)

Pilgrim said:


> Some may seek the NKJV Ryrie in just about any readable condition since they weren't printed for very long from what I understand.


That version in Calfskin would be rare from Moody.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2019)

Pilgrim said:


> I'm liking the Nelson NKJV Comfort Print Single-Column and am thinking of getting it in the Premier edition. I like the Schuyler Quentel too, but generally prefer something a little smaller for everyday use. The NKJV Preaching Bible is good too, but also a little big for everyday use.
> 
> When it comes to the KJV, I keep coming back to the Cambridge Concord, in my case the one printed by the Trinitarian Bible Society until recently. I think they called it the "Classic Original."
> 
> ...


The older Thompson by Kirkbtide were known as quality Bible's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJ Spencer (Dec 1, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> The older Thompson by Kirkbtide were known as quality Bible's.



Yes, my newer one is already falling apart, but the old ones were great. Going to eventually get a quality rebinding.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> Yes, my newer one is already falling apart, but the old ones were great. Going to eventually get a quality rebinding.


Friend has a KJV 1964 Thompson, and still really good state, other then his notes.


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Dec 2, 2019)

My main combo is the Schuyler ESV Quentel and PSQ.

Just received my RL Allan ESV Study Bible and love it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> That version in Calfskin would be rare from Moody.



Calfskin would indeed be rare. But I think you had posted that it was Morocco. Morocco and Calfskin aren't the same thing. Morocco is more akin to what is usually sold as "Genuine Leather."


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> As a PSA, Christianbook is running a fantastic "Cyber Monday" sale right now through 12/9. The NKJV I linked in post #2 is about $30 cheaper and available for less than $100 right now. Lots of good deals on dozens of others as well.
> 
> Have a joyful Lord's Day everyone!



I saw that. Hopefully I won't spend hours trying to decide which one to get. But I am looking to get at least one of Nelson's Premier collection. I'm looking at their KJV in that series too.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> Yes, my newer one is already falling apart, but the old ones were great. Going to eventually get a quality rebinding.



Yes, they really have gone downhill. I think they may have generally continued to have sewn bindings, but that may not even be the case either. The paper has been really bad in recent years, and the red letters are very pinkish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 2, 2019)

Pilgrim said:


> Calfskin would indeed be rare. But I think you had posted that it was Morocco. Morocco and Calfskin aren't the same thing. Morocco is more akin to what is usually sold as "Genuine Leather."


Many is Morocco, but NKJV were in Calfskin as best leather.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 2, 2019)

Pilgrim said:


> Yes, they really have gone downhill. I think they may have generally continued to have sewn bindings, but that may not even be the case either. The paper has been really bad in recent years, and the red letters are very pinkish.


Kirkbride edition very well done, at least until recently!


----------

